# Ready to Start



## Hobby Farm (Sep 4, 2009)

I have bought a pair of Californians and a pair of Black NZ.  They are all settled into their new home and appear to be healthy and happy.  This weekend I'm going to breed the NZ Buck to the Cali doe and vice versus.  These are my first rabbits and first time breeding.  I know I need to put the doe into the bucks pen.  Is there anything else I need to know/do?  I have read if you breed them two days in a row, it will increase the number of offspring.  Is this true or a good idea?

Any info you can share would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, put the doe in the bucks cage. Stand there and watch for the breeding "act" to happen. 
I watch and if she is co operating, I will let the buck do his business 3 times. I will only stand there for 20 minutes. If he hasn't gotten 1 time done in 5-8 minutes, I take her out and re-try that night. 
I do this of a morning. If she takes that morning, I let them mate again that evening. If I breed the 1st time of an evening, I re-breed that very next morning.
Does ovulate 10-12 hours after the buck does his business. So you can re-breed her safely up until 12 hours after the 1st act.
After that, you run the risk of her becoming pregnant with 2 litters in 2 different horns. You don't want that.

No, by re-breeding it doesn't really increase the litter ##'s, it just increases the odds of her becoming pregnant. 

let us know how it goes!! I have a couple I need to breed myself.... while it's still cool out.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Sep 6, 2009)

We let them git-r-done today.  They both mated several times in twenty minutes this morning.  We put them together again tonight, but they didn't do anything.  The Cali doe was doing some foot stomping.  The NZ Buck didn't have anything to do with her.

Hopefully some babies in 31 days!


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 6, 2009)

If he did it several times, I'd say all is well!!
Does can change their minds in a heartbeat about being willing(just as she did tonight),... I would feel confident about the breeding if he accomplished his goal more than 2 times this morning.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Sep 6, 2009)

The NZ buck did it 5 or 6 times and the Cali probabaly more.  We got a little chuckle over the "fall off".  We laughed about it again tonight.

This rabbit thing is exciting.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep, I laugh every single darn time the buck falls off. It is just so darn cute. That is something that sticks with ya I think and never ceases to amaze. Then they do their little "I'm King, I'm Kind' stomping about just to really show the others they did their thing. Cracks me up!! 
Yep, I love the rabbits too, I really like the fact that it's just 31 days and eureka, kits!! Not so bad to wait 31 days. 
Then when the doe "digs" with her paws in the hay and picks up huge masses with her mouth to "build" her nest....(you'll love watching that too)
then the kits,...OMG.
I just love it...... never a dull moment....


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Sep 8, 2009)

I adore it too, it never gets old!!!


----------



## cjenn222 (Oct 27, 2009)

sorry for jumping in late but how did it turn out?


----------



## Hobby Farm (Oct 29, 2009)

cjenn222 said:
			
		

> sorry for jumping in late but how did it turn out?


No babies from either one. ad down


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 5, 2009)

Try again! I have a good friend is OH who is currently breeding, not too late!! I'm only just starting my breeding season now and I'm in New England!
 Plenty of hay and the kits will be nice and cozy!


----------

